# Hi yall..



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Just thought I would say hi and introduce myself. I'm on a number of boards, mostly U.S and Canadian boards because I live in Canada. I've been bbing for many years now, so hopefully I can help and learn...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

welcome to the board godzilla,

stick around, look forward to reading your posts


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

nice pic btw


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

dito lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

You like that do you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

L.O. Mate

J


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome bro :wink: , kev


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

cant remember what the pic was now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. The pic was of Vanhalen, but it was all screwed up lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Godzilla. Good to see another bro from VIP over here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks RS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------

